# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Hello from Sidoarjo

## Windy

Terima Kasih sudah bisa bergabung di Koi-s.

Niatnya aslinya...pingin ikutan lelang.

Karena belum punya ikan yg lebih dari 50cm...

Heheheh...

----------


## LDJ

Halo om Windy. Selamat bergabung..moga2 dapat ya rejekinya. Hati2 banyak crosser yg suka makan tikungan di hari terakhir haha

----------


## Soegianto

selamat datang di forum ini

----------

